# a nice evening walk turns into a dog scrap



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you guys deal with dogs and their owners when you are out walking and their dogs are not under control?


This evening I took my American Bulldog for a walk to the neighborhood park, about half way to the park two mid-twenty looking kids walk out of their house and 2 pitbull mix dogs come running out of the house, right at us! This has happened to me more than I care to admit, and like usual i'm thinking to myself, "mother [email protected]%!" 

So... my dog ended up man handling these two dogs and by the time the owner caught up and and to get his dogs, I told the kid, "your dogs got lucky this time... keep those mutts locked up."


We've got a problem in my city with irrespondsible pitbull owners. Recently, a pitbull got loose and bite some children.

As we walked home, it kind of started to sink in... and it made me mad that what if it where someone else who was walking their little-foo-foo dog? What if I was walking my new pup? I guess we got lucky this time and hopefully those dogs and their owner learned a lesson.

What and how do you guys handle these kinds of things with your dogs?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I took my dog to Seward this weekend to walk the docks, check out the boats, and take a few pictures. This same thing happened, but these dogs were little and hanging out on the dock just behind where their boat was tied off at. I wasn't sure how my dog would react, but no one was acting up or being overly pushy although they (the two black pugs) were forcibly interested in her. She didn't do a thing except stop. A tug on the leash and she was off down the dock.

I've found that through my own reactions I'm capable of inciting a dog fight in these circumstances. Who does that help then? No one and certainly not my dog. So, I just move on through the situation and keep my dogs head in check. Usually that's enough to diffuse any would be situation. 

I used to be highly reactive to these types of situations especially when I owned pits but I've gotten beyond thinking my point of view or sense of what's right matters that much to a total stranger.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A nice hickory ax handle makes a great walking stick!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer a steel toed boot myself. :-$ What I mentioned above is best case scenario, in the worst case... you are free to use your imagination.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Call Animal Control...that's of course, if you wish to involve the authorities.

I'm an Animal Control Officer in Southern California. This type of situation is known as a_ "Dog vs. Dog"_ in my jurisdiction. We take these investigations quite seriously because they usually involve someone sustaining a bite due to breaking up the fight. Not to mention injuries to the dogs involved in most cases. Most times you will find a history of complaints on a particular dog/residence. And where I come from, that can result in the dog/s being declared Potentially Dangerous or Vicious, depending on the outcome of the investigation. Also, dealing with the dogs can be a lot easier than dealing with the owners.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

My old dog, a male Olde English Bulldogge, is stupid about that. A goofball lab can come up and he wants to kill it, much less if a dog showing any sort of assertiveness or aggression. Avoidance is best, a "Down stay" and getting between him and the other dog was my second best option. If another bulldog came up to us, then @#$%. The last never happened, but he is outwardly aggressive to strange dogs and when I owned him we lived next door to idiots that didn't leash or fence in their dogs. Fun. :roll:

My current dog is a female American Bulldog, and she's cool about other dogs. If another dog threatened or pushed her, she'd probably tell them to F-off, but she is cool so as long as the other dog is being cool I can just play it like Jules Winnfield and let the dogs sniff or do dog stuff and then walk away. I'm always cautious because, well, Bulldogs are Bulldogs, but I can usually rely on her to do the right thing unless there is reason to react.

I'd say an umbrella would make a great deterrent/shield. Pepper spray, a walking stick, and steel-toed boots are not a bad backup plan either. Not to mention good OB so you can get your dog to defer to you and worry about keeping the other dogs away and NOT keeping the other dog(s) away AND breaking up a dog fight.

-Cheers


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll be honest, I'm a bit of an ass when it comes to this sort of thing. In my neighborhood this has become an issue on the rise. In Tennessee, it's a statewide leash law; you're dog has to be contained in some way all the time, 24/7, on a leash in a kennel, fenced yard, something. I will ask politely. Once. The next time I've walked your dog home, I'm not so nice. The main reason is because I know if one of mine got out, those same idiots would have animal control on me in a heartbeat. So I just tell them I don't call animal control. That usually gets their attention.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

It happens soo fast, maybe 5-10 seconds. I didn't even really have time to think about doing anything. Whats weird is all i could think about was holding my leash high so that my dog wouldn't get tangled up.:-o

The fight was so crazy too! The two pits tried to double up on my dog and as one came in for a bite my dog somehow like... pounced up and bit the dog on the side of the neck or shoulder and took him to the ground, and then immediately the other dog would try to attack from the back, at which time my dog spun around and bit and slammed the dog just like the last. It happen so fast I was just like WHOA what just happened? and by that time the owner was fighting to drag both dogs away. 

After it all sank in and the adrenaline cleared a bit, i was just really glad that nothing serious happend to either one of us.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Meng,

You may have read my post about the guy sending his pit to attack my dog and my better half while she was walking him. 

Funny thing happened when I was talking to a neighbor... She walks her service dog past my house everyday. Since she lost both legs far above the knee in a car accident, walking her dog is quite important to be able to do. She is the proud owner of two prosthetic legs. I actually didn't know it for months, she walks so well! Anyway, the same knucklehead that sent his dog on mine, did the same thing to her fully marked and in harness SERVICE DOG two days after he got visited by Animal Control about our dog being attacked! She ended up on the ground and got bit in the foray. (luckily on one of the legs) According to her account AC went ape sh*t on the guy. As a matter of fact he no longer even lives here any more! The really sad thing about it is when I was talking to her, she was using a walker. When I asked where her service dog was she said there are so many loose dogs around and she's been attacked so many times, she's no longer willing to put her dog in jeopardy! She also said she is working with AC to draft legislation making it a Felony Assault on the PERSON if your dog attacks a Service Dog while it is working.

Animal Control has broken up 5 (yes 5) dog fighting rings within a 10 block area around my house in the last 6 months. It was out of control. So, If you think reporting incidents to AC won't do any good, think again. It's getting better every day. If all else fails, get somebody with a service dog pissed of...


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

A can of OC Spray, works on the dog and the pissed of owner too.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ben Colbert said:


> A can of OC Spray, works on the dog and the pissed of owner too.


Yup. And for the cowards who like to turn their dog loose then watch out the window or from behind the door, it still works when Fluffy goes home and they handle him \\/ \\/


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> Meng,
> 
> You may have read my post about the guy sending his pit to attack my dog and my better half while she was walking him.
> 
> ...


Damn, talk about a lowlife. Where can I read the original post if you don't mind me asking?

I have a similar problem, but typically it's the little dogs the owners are stupid about containing. I don't worry about my dogs physical safety in these cases since they're large, but I worry about the legal repercussions if my dogs were to injure the smaller dog. Despite the fact that they're always on leash, people will definitely try to place the blame on me since their little pocket rat is "very friendly" and just wanted to be friends.

Meng's right, it often happens so fast you don't have time to react. I'd just make sure you have some "tools" on your person to help end the dogfight quickly if necessary. If you have a leash or containment law, report those jerks to Animal Control.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Yup. And for the cowards who like to turn their dog loose then watch out the window or from behind the door, it still works when Fluffy goes home and they handle him \\/ \\/


I like the way a evil mind works  \\/


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Where I recently moved a rifle is the best way to break up a dog fight.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I carry a gun for things like Tim's case
and I make the wife carry mace if she goes alone

Michigan law states any aggressive animal in the public highway may be killed legally
had a dog at a house in the country where I ride my bike that would come out and chase me every time i rode by. I went home, printed off the legislation and dropped a copy in his mailbox, never saw the dog again.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't walk my dogs but may take one young one outside the fenced area when I am brushing. I was out one day and a 6 1/2 mo old male was down by the gate about 75 yrds away when one of the locals 85 lb male dobes came rolling up the road. This dog had aready killed three small dogs. Well the pup was dancing around the open gate thinking he found a new playmate when the dobe grabbed him in the middle of the back. It couldn't have taken me more than 15 to 20 seconds to get down there but the dobies neck was already broke so I tossed him off in the brush and nothing was ever said. I didn't see any point in opening that can of worms.

I do get calls from folks with my dogs recounting things like Meng brought up. I just tell them to take a bat with them or get a rope twice as long as a leash and slip it under the collar so the can let one end go and pull it free.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

In WV, dogs may not harrass livestock or the owner of the livestock may legally shoot the dog. The neighbor up the hill has two english hunting dogs of some sort who have chased our cats in our barn, chased our horses and tried to fight our dogs through the fence, generally while we are away at work. Our other neighbor has warned this guy and told us what had happened.

My husband's current horse *hates* having animals other than his herd of horses in his fields. The first time he saw the two dogs, he kicked the #%@^$ out of one and grabbed the other by the scruff of the neck & threw him over the fence. The neighbor called to complain his dogs were hurt. We explained that we were within our rights to shoot the dogs the next time they set foot on our property again. Our livestock are valuable and protected by law from his dogs.

We went to our shooting range in back and sighted in our rifles. They could see us - the leaves were down in the Fall.

Those dogs haven't been loose again.

We weren't friends with that neighbor anyway.

Linda


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Too bad it has gotten to the point that if you say something about someones dog when they are in the wrong, it is like saying something about their kids.


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

What's worse just fence biters too. When you can't cross because of cars and then the owners are laughing at their multiple dogs jumping on the fence and snarling. I had a 90 lb mastiff mix who is green in heeling to begin with so we worked it out. lots of slow steps but we won out. I can't believe people are so rude and lazy. Finally one person did come out of the house with no luck calling the dogs off but the dogs are not going to listen . I wish I had my shepherd yesterday I could of made them look silly.
Tim, that story is just horrid. That poor lady oh my.... That is the worst...... I am glad that AC did go ape on him someone should. And I feel horrible about the dog too.
Yeh, I had similar issues with a dog down the road. And they didn't care. I was going to give them one more shot but now I see the dog is gone. The last time I talked to them the dog was about a mile down the road. So never seeing him again and now they have a new dog tells me either they hoped he ran off or the dog was killed somehow. They don't care they were oh he runs off all the time. Then she said how do you know he's ours. Oh I am the lady that he tried to attack and my dog was attacked. Duh!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i hate this kind of bullshit. my dog is not friendly with other large male dogs and will get aggressive if any strange ones just run up to me. if they're on a leash walking he'll ignore them, but these idiots that let thier dogs run loose always seem to look at me like im the asshole because my dog will try to fight their unleashed, uncontrolled dogs who run up on us when out walking. 

i usualy give a mild verbal reprimand to the owners the first time letting them know i am well within my rights to defend myself and my dog from their uncrontrolled nusiance animal in a public roadway, second time i get heated and tell them what i think of them and thier irresponsible and foolish ways adding that next time it happens i will call AC and/or OC spray thier dog. third time i call Animal control, take cell phone pics to document the uncontrolled dog and wait till AC shows up, give my statement with my leashed, well trained and obviously very controlled dog at my side. only gone that far three time in the place i live now but it has kept the three offending dog/owners from being stupid again. only had to OC one dog most of the rest where easily run off with yelling/menacing gestures. there is really just no excuse to not contain/control your dog in todays society, especialy if you live in the city or suburbs. 

FWIW ASP makes a very convientent key chain sized OC spray unti that looks just like a little keychain flashlight. i keep it on the dog walking leash rack and take it out when we go out around the neigborhood. lightwiehgt and not obviously an OC unit.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

why do you guys work your dogs in the first place? I never walk my working dogs because of BS like this among other things.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> Meng,
> 
> You may have read my post about the guy sending his pit to attack my dog and my better half while she was walking him.
> 
> ...


Man, that is just messed up! I used to carry a bottle of mase, but since my wife and I have moved to this neighborhood about a year ago I havn't had the need to use it and so I just kind of quit carrying it, and not its missplaced somewhere. ](*,)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Ugh. I hate when stuff like this happens. People are so stupid.

I've heard that a gun with blanks works real good when it comes to scaring off other dogs. I just don't own one myself to try it out.

When my Pit and I have been charged by other aggressive dogs I usually put him in a down, step in front, and try my darndest to scare the other dog off. If it is not being deterred then I'm not gonna get in the middle of things. I release my dog and let him handle himself. It's a good lesson for the other owner too.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I think somebody on this forum once recommended to carry a section of garden hose. Not too long ago a loose Bullmastiff tangled with my Rottie in my drive away. I was stupid and just my dog run out to the truck without me checking first. I knew he wouldn't run into the street but I didn't anticipate a stay dog either. 

So they tangled for a second while I grabbed my padded stick and went to town on the mastiff. They quit fighting and the mastiff ran up to my front doorway where I continued to whack the shit out of him until ran off. I was waiting for him too show some aggression towards me so I could whack him with the metal end of the stick. 

Dog fights suck. I'm happy the rottie has the size and power to hold his own with a bullmastiff, I think the Mali would have been seriously hurt.

I don't walk the working dogs and my wife carried a section of garden hose for neighborhood dog beatings if they need it. She's a afraid to whack a dog though so who knows what will happen if it comes to that. Anyway, I like the garden hose idea.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> Ugh. I hate when stuff like this happens. People are so stupid.
> 
> I've heard that a gun with blanks works real good when it comes to scaring off other dogs. I just don't own one myself to try it out.
> 
> When my Pit and I have been charged by other aggressive dogs I usually put him in a down, step in front, and try my darndest to scare the other dog off. If it is not being deterred then I'm not gonna get in the middle of things. I release my dog and let him handle himself. It's a good lesson for the other owner too.


I tend to do something similar although I never put my dog in a down. I'll body block an oncomer if it is looking aggressive, and if it's so persistent to get past me.... he gets a kicking from both me and the dog lol That hasn't happened too often though, I used to go out and about with two gsds and two jrts, never ever did get bothered by any other dogs.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I think somebody on this forum once recommended to carry a section of garden hose. Not too long ago a loose Bullmastiff tangled with my Rottie in my drive away. I was stupid and just my dog run out to the truck without me checking first. I knew he wouldn't run into the street but I didn't anticipate a stay dog either.
> 
> So they tangled for a second while I grabbed my padded stick and went to town on the mastiff. They quit fighting and the mastiff ran up to my front doorway where I continued to whack the shit out of him until ran off. I was waiting for him too show some aggression towards me so I could whack him with the metal end of the stick.
> 
> ...


The garden hose is a great idea! I have some 1" black heater hose in the garage that might work while not drawing too much attention. Most of my nieghbors are retired elderly folks, i can only imagine what they will think of me walking my "aggressive" dog while carrying 2' of green garden hose. 

I guess i could tell people that its for keeping my dog under control. lol...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

'Walking' stick can be handy too!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

if you use garden hose use the real rubber stuff - some of the synthetic ones are more of a plastic and it is too stiff to have a good whomp -plus it folds into your back pocket better.

alot of people walk with those hiking poles now so you don't look overarmed if you have one of those either.

if you got a good throwing arm a good sized rock delivered somewhat pre-emptively can dissuade some dogs that continuing to advance is a bad idea.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> why do you guys work your dogs in the first place? I never walk my working dogs because of BS like this among other things.


I usually don't in large part because I do not want to deal with that. But seriously? Screw them. I have usually taken my dogs on a walk because it's something to do and I am not going to let others control my actions any more than necessary. Why cater to people being irresponsible? I can see what you are getting at, but if I cannot take my dog for a walk, or even go for a walk/jog and bring my dog with me, because other people are breaking a law, that's horse crap. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I'd almost say do it based on principle alone. I mean if my dog is only allowed to be on my premises because I'm worried about other people and what might happen if I'm out minding my own business and their dog might do something stupid, that seems a bit like catering to idiots.

-Cheers


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> why do you guys work your dogs in the first place? I never walk my working dogs because of BS like this among other things.


I walk because I need the exercise and it allows me to burn off some of the dogs energy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> The garden hose is a great idea! I have some 1" black heater hose in the garage that might work while not drawing too much attention. Most of my nieghbors are retired elderly folks, i can only imagine what they will think of me walking my "aggressive" dog while carrying 2' of green garden hose.


I find the black washing machine hose carries more "thump" to it then garden hose. If someone asks you why you have it, and you care what they think, tell them it's your dogs fetch/tug toy. I actually use old sections of garden hose for playing fetch/tug in the yard, so it's not a big stretch. Like I said, if you care what they think LOL

An FR style clatter stick that's cut to have decent flare also works very well to dissuade most dogs. Learn to use it to barrage and most dogs aren't coming to come any closer. If they do, it's effective for thumping with, and if you turn it around quickly so you are holding the flare end it becomes VERY effective for thumping.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

About a month ago a customer called from Salt Lake. Said he was out walking his 10 mo old bitch when a dog ran out and bit her with the owner stnding outside. The owner of the other dog was furious because the bitch trounced his dog on the spot. The guy that called was asking me what was the matter with people these days since his dog started it. The guy that owned the other dog thought the bitch should have realized his dog only had 3 legs. LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Its the noise and threatening motion more than anything else. There is no way I hurt that mastiff even while bashing him as hard as I could.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

If it's legal, get a loud stun gun. You don't need to actually stun a dog, just set it off--every dog has run for the hills. Off course, condition your dog to the sound & sight or he'll be joining them in the hills. Carry some golf balls in your pockets & throw a handful at the dogs--if the dogs aren't aggressive this works sometimes. Portable air horn works too--wait until the dogs are kinda close--condition your dog to the horn.

If you walk the same route everyday, get to know the neighborhood & who lets their dogs loose--best thing you can do is avoid that area--I can almost guarantee you'll get an aggressive response from the owners of the dogs--no matter what the leash law is.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> I usually don't in large part because I do not want to deal with that. But seriously? Screw them. I have usually taken my dogs on a walk because it's something to do and I am not going to let others control my actions any more than necessary. Why cater to people being irresponsible? I can see what you are getting at, but if I cannot take my dog for a walk, or even go for a walk/jog and bring my dog with me, because other people are breaking a law, that's horse crap. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I'd almost say do it based on principle alone. I mean if my dog is only allowed to be on my premises because I'm worried about other people and what might happen if I'm out minding my own business and their dog might do something stupid, that seems a bit like catering to idiots.
> 
> -Cheers


 
Yeah, thats exactly how I feel. I really enjoy going on long brisk walks, and i'm sure the dogs enjoy it too.


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> It happens soo fast, maybe 5-10 seconds. I didn't even really have time to think about doing anything. Whats weird is all i could think about was holding my leash high so that my dog wouldn't get tangled up.:-o
> 
> The fight was so crazy too! The two pits tried to double up on my dog and as one came in for a bite my dog somehow like... pounced up and bit the dog on the side of the neck or shoulder and took him to the ground, and then immediately the other dog would try to attack from the back, at which time my dog spun around and bit and slammed the dog just like the last. It happen so fast I was just like WHOA what just happened? and by that time the owner was fighting to drag both dogs away.
> 
> After it all sank in and the adrenaline cleared a bit, i was just really glad that nothing serious happend to either one of us.


 weren't American Bulldogs used to defend livestock against feral animals originally?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Shawn Killeleagh said:


> weren't American Bulldogs used to defend livestock against feral animals originally?


 
I'm not exactly sure, ive heard a couple of different things, but I think for the most part they where used as a general utility type dog.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thankfully I live out in the country and don't have to deal with loose, uncontrolled dogs very often. The rare occurences when dogs go running around with no owner in sight the dogs don't live long.

A dog that is either completely blowing off the owner and causing hell like chasing livestock or a dog that is just running around and nobody is nearby gets shot pretty quick. Too much livestock around here for people to ignore or tolerate it. 99% of dogs out here don't even wear collars and will likely never be on a leash in their entire lives but they are primarily ranch dogs and never even attempt to roam.

When I did live in cities I carried a tire thumper with me to fend off loose dogs. Works very well, one solid wack on the head or back and the dog never bothered me again.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> I carry a gun for things like Tim's case
> and I make the wife carry mace if she goes alone
> 
> Michigan law states any aggressive animal in the public highway may be killed legally
> had a dog at a house in the country where I ride my bike that would come out and chase me every time i rode by. I went home, printed off the legislation and dropped a copy in his mailbox, never saw the dog again.


I was reading in a handgun magazine about a pit bull that tried to attack a man and his pet dog while walking on the sidewalk. He ended up shooting the pit until it was dead. He also got arrested...had to get a good lawyer, owners of the pit were threatening to sue. Ugly mess. Just saying just because you have the right to shoot a dog does not mean they won't arrest you and take your gun. Its dangerous to talk to cops without a lawyer so you will need one of them too...that costs money. 

In the country people can practice the shoot shovel and shut up in the city thats not so easy.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Swetz,

Do a search for "Nuckleheads Nowdays" (June 2009)

Another thing that works is having a LARGE bolt snap on the loop end of your lead. One whack is usually enough.

I think the garden hose with a little shot gun shot inside. 

I have to second The French Ring Baton, Kadi. Scares the bajeezers out of most city dogs! Tough to get in trouble for carrying around a "broken" stick! :-\"


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Tim Lynam said:


> Meng,
> 
> You may have read my post about the guy sending his pit to attack my dog and my better half while she was walking him.
> 
> ...


Wisconsin has a law on the books for that. It usually helps to have a model law in a situation like that. It is 2005 WI Act 354

http://www.legis.state.wi.us/2005/data/acts/05Act353.pdf

In WI, what you describe is a Class 1 Felony.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Anne! I'll print it and pass it on to her.

The cell phone pictures post inspired me to now carry the little pocket digital camera thats lust been gathering dust. AC will love that!

What a great Forum! You people ROCK!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Happened to me and my Bullmastiff a few times... Report it to animal control and tell them to train there effing dogs! I hate how people get pitbulls, put big chains and spiked collars on there dog and let it pull on the leash and think its cool.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

the times i have had to call AC it could have very well end up in a he said this vs. he said that situation, until i pulled out my phone and a picture complete with date and time stamp on it that showed the offending dog of its owners property. as they say a pciture is worth a thousand words, especially to an AC officer.


----------



## John Watcher (Jun 22, 2009)

My solution is to carry a rope slip lead over my shoulder and a knife in my pocket. When the dog comes charging, I pull my dog close, then swing the lead. That has worked every time. If it doesn't work in the future, I have several options with a slip lead with the best being a quick way to choke a dog off. My dog is an 85 pound bulldog so there isn't much he can't handle. If there is a situation he can't handle, that's what the knife is for!

This is the lead I have: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+20819+871&pcatid=871

The real problem you encounter is when the idiot with the off leash dog comes to get their dog out of the fight and your dog ends up biting the other person. Now you potentially have a dog that could be labeled as "dangerous"


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

are you alowed to carry of use a starter pistol like they do in ring sport , maybe one of those would scare the crap out of the dog and maybe the owners too


----------



## John Watcher (Jun 22, 2009)

While I agree a starter pistol would probably work, I don't know that you would be wise to do this as the owner might have a real gun, someone else watching might have a real gun, a cop might see this and think your gun is real, the cops might get called on you etc...

In my opinion (we are all different), if you're going to carry a gun, you better make sure it shoots real bullets or don't carry one at all.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As a Police Officer I'd have to say the starter pistol idea is a very bad idea . For many reasons .


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

As a civilian I would say the starter pistols is a very bad idea.

I would think pepper spray is a better choice. Hickory stick another good choice. I think my reaction time would be quicker with the hickory stick rather than the pepper spray tho.

Starter pistol and knifing a dog both would not be top on my list.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Imagine the horror on the faces of those individuals who were just shouting from 50 yards away, "don't worry, he's friendly." Only for it to promptly start a fight it can't finish? Ever see the outcome when a dog on a leash checks these unruly and improperly contained dogs? Not that I encourage this but some dogs get the message across and square up things pretty nicely on their own in about 10 seconds or less. And for those that can't, out comes the boot.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How about a Hot Shot (cattle prod), You have complete control over that.

Or a taser!!!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Imagine the horror on the faces of those individuals who were just shouting from 50 yards away, "don't worry, he's friendly." Only for it to promptly start a fight it can't finish? Ever see the outcome when a dog on a leash checks these unruly and improperly contained dogs? Not that I encourage this but some dogs get the message across and square up things pretty nicely on their own in about 10 seconds or less. And for those that can't, out comes the boot.


 
Haha... I don't remember if i mentioned it, but thats exactly what the ower yelled out at me from his porch, "THEY'RE FRIENDLY!"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> Haha... I don't remember if i mentioned it, but thats exactly what the ower yelled out at me from his porch, "THEY'RE FRIENDLY!"


Ya, you could see that I've been there before eh? Not that I needed to say it, but there really isn't any question that I've been through this more times than I can count on my 27 fingers and toes.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ya, you could see that I've been there before eh? Not that I needed to say it, but there really isn't any question that I've been through this more times than I can count on my 27 fingers and toes.


 
Yeah, i know what you mean.

It used to be the loose dogs that pissed me off, but now what really pisses me off is when I hear those words from the owner of the loose dogs. "They're friendly!"

I once had a lady sort of argue with me after her loose dogs ran up on me and my AB, she said, "they just want to play??" I was soo heated!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> I once had a lady sort of argue with me after her loose dogs ran up on me and my AB, she said, "they just want to play??" I was soo heated!


My response to that usually is "so does mine, let's just hope they want to play the same game." :twisted:


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I have encountered loose dogs several times - never anything serious came of it. Once I saw a dog coming right for me and Nandi and I raised my arms over my head, on my tip toes and lurched at him with a scowl and "No!" Little scaredy-pants dropped his tail between his legs, wimpered and did a 180. I have pepper spray, but unless its in my hand ready to use -i can just see myself fumbling around spraying myself, same for a taser type thingey. I live in an urban area and walks are the biggest exercise my guys get except when we bike or go train or out of the city. I know my 'hood and will carry a stick sometimes when I have one dog - otherwise its safe places well-trodden. I can't tell you how many times I got the "my dog is friendly" BS. I have kicked them away. Just yesrday while obedience training in a field in a park Nandi and I were tugging when I turned and saw to dogs running towards us with flexi-leads bouncing along in tow. About 75 yards away there is the owner on the ground. "I thought it wouold be OK if the dogs met your dog because he seems so well behaved and trained." 
I held Nandi by the collar and tried to get in between, but tension on the collar ramps him up further so I put Nandi in a down and the dogs seemed less interested and I was able to keep them away.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ran across a woman in the park (NOT a dog park) and she had this whatever on a flexi lead. Her little dog ran up and shoved it's nose in my less then social JRTs ass. When Pete tried to remove part of it's nose the lady went spaz on me and my "mean little dog". 
I simply asked her how she'd like it if I ran up to her and shoved my nose up her ass. 
The conversation ended quickly but I'd love to have a camera shot of the look on her face. Kinda reminded me of Red Fox holding his chest "LIZABETH, I"M COMING LIZABETH"!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Ran across a woman in the park (NOT a dog park) and she had this whatever on a flexi lead. Her little dog ran up and shoved it's nose in my less then social JRTs ass. When Pete tried to remove part of it's nose the lady went spaz on me and my "mean little dog".
> I simply asked her how she'd like it if I ran up to her and shoved my nose up her ass.
> The conversation ended quickly but I'd love to have a camera shot of the look on her face. Kinda reminded me of Red Fox holding his chest "LIZABETH, I"M COMING LIZABETH"!


 
Bwhahahaha....lol


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> Haha... I don't remember if i mentioned it, but thats exactly what the ower yelled out at me from his porch, "THEY'RE FRIENDLY!"


 
LOL... Wat a moron


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I simply asked her how she'd like it if I ran up to her and shoved my nose up her ass.


funny how stuff sounds when quoted out of context. lol


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Ran across a woman in the park (NOT a dog park) and she had this whatever on a flexi lead. Her little dog ran up and shoved it's nose in my less then social JRTs ass. When Pete tried to remove part of it's nose the lady went spaz on me and my "mean little dog".
> I simply asked her how she'd like it if I ran up to her and shoved my nose up her ass.
> The conversation ended quickly but I'd love to have a camera shot of the look on her face. Kinda reminded me of Red Fox holding his chest "LIZABETH, I"M COMING LIZABETH"!


This is awesome... Ill have to borrow that one one day


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Ran across a woman in the park (NOT a dog park) and she had this whatever on a flexi lead. Her little dog ran up and shoved it's nose in my less then social JRTs ass. When Pete tried to remove part of it's nose the lady went spaz on me and my "mean little dog".
> I simply asked her how she'd like it if I ran up to her and shoved my nose up her ass.
> The conversation ended quickly but I'd love to have a camera shot of the look on her face. Kinda reminded me of Red Fox holding his chest "LIZABETH, I"M COMING LIZABETH"!


Coming home after work today I took a shortcut that usually works but today turned into a parking lot, I was by a park for about 15 minutes and was watching a guy with a JRT through my window.

Gophers are just coming out here now and the parks are ful of holes, this poor guy was obviously resigned to his fate as a terrier owner because in the whole time I watched them they made probably 100 ft in a straight line..the dogs head went into every gopher hole it could reach, I was laughing thinking about Bob.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> ...the whole time I watched them they made probably 100 ft in a straight line..the dogs head went into every gopher hole it could reach, I was laughing thinking about Bob.


That's funny. I can just picture it. My dog has a thing for holes too, and digging of course. Like holes are to her what tugs are to other dogs. Today for example I threw a ball that accidentally went into a hole, one paw threw it out and she proceeded to dig about 6" down in about 5 seconds. I couldn't imagine a holey world with a JRT.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Coming home after work today I took a shortcut that usually works but today turned into a parking lot, I was by a park for about 15 minutes and was watching a guy with a JRT through my window.
> 
> Gophers are just coming out here now and the parks are ful of holes, this poor guy was obviously resigned to his fate as a terrier owner because in the whole time I watched them they made probably 100 ft in a straight line..the dogs head went into every gopher hole it could reach, I was laughing thinking about Bob.



Think about when they go in and dissapear and you spend an hour or longer digging them out. 
I did that for fun for a number of yrs. \\/](*,)


----------

